# هدوووء



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2009)

هدوووء....​ 









.
عندما لا  تسمع أي صوت يشتّتك أو يفقدك تركيزك ..
تحاول أن تستمع للهدوء, تركّز  حتّى تسمع دقّات قلبك في أذنيك..
العقل يصفو من كل شيء, وتبدأ بالتّفكير في كل  ما مرّ بك منذ الصّباح..




!.

!.

.. هل تندم على أي فعل قمت به ؟.. تكون  إجابة عقلك .. نعم ..
.. لكن .. ما تمّ قد تم ..  
!..! تنظر بخمول إلى المشهد الّذي تكوّنه عيناك  أمامك
تشعر بالهدوء في المشهد, ويتساءل عقلك
هل إن رسمت لوحة للهدوء يجب  أن يكون اللّون الأسود من عناصرها ؟
تفكّر في أشياء كثيرة .. حتّى تأمر عقلك  أيضا بالهدوء
.. وتشعر بإحساس غريب أن لا تفكّر في  شيء..
.. هل معناه تفكيرك في عدم التّفكير بأي شيء  ؟
.. فإن كانت هذه هي الحالة .. 
.. فما حالة عدم التّفكير في  شيء في هذا الهدوء؟
.. تراقب السّماء السّاكنة  ..
وتلاحظ أنّ عقلك بدأ التّفكير مرة أخرى في أشياء  عديدة
حتّى لا تستطيع إلا أن تصرخ .. هدوووء!.



.!

نعم.. الهدوء سمة من سمات  النّجاح ..
والهدوء تعبير عن شخصيّة قويّة  ومتماسكة
والهدوء عنوان لإنسان واعي !
وبالعكس تماما ذلك الإنسان  الّذي يفور لأتفه الأسباب, ويهيج لأسخف الأمور ..
فإنّه يعتبر إنسان ضعيف  الشّخصيّة, ضعيف العقل, وضعيف الإرادة ..


يقول علماء النّفس:- 


.. [إنّ الإنسان الذي يغضب  لأتفه الأسباب هو إنسان ركيك الشّخصيّة ]  ..

!.

.!
فالإنسان الهادئ هو الّذي يستطيع أن يفوز بقلوب الآخرين  ..
الهدوء بكل ما يعنيه من معنى قادر على صناعة العجائب, والتّأثير على  النّفوس الغليظة
.. العنف يولّد العنف, والغضب يولّد الغضب  ..
.. أمّا الهدوء فإنّه يطفئ الغضب كما يطفئ الماء النّار  ..


!.

!.


.. كن هادئا في تعاملك مع الآخرين ..  
.. واستخدم لباقتك مع المسيئين إليك  ..
.. وتكلّم بعبارات رزينة وودّية ..
.. فهذا هو أقصر الطّرق لكسب  الآخرين ونيل إعجابهم 

! 
!.

!...

كن هادئا تصنع المعجزات  .. 

ولا تنسى :-

أنت المسؤول عن طريقة معاملة النّاس لك  ..

.. عبّر عن غضبك, ولكن بحكمة .. فإن كان ولابد من العتاب فبالحسنى  ..



!.

.!


إذا أقول لك  :-

اتقن الفن البديل للغضب !

منقول
​​


----------



## tena_tntn (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا
شكرا*


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*
شكرا أختنا الغاليه


علىالموضوع الجميل جدا

والمجهود  الرائع

السيد المسيح يبارككم

عجبتنى جدا : هذه المقوله


اتقن الفن البديل للغضب !
​*


----------



## عادل نسيم (10 ديسمبر 2009)

الهدوء يساعدني علي التركيز ... أشكر أختيارك لهذا الموضوع وليبارك الر ب هدؤك


----------



## candy shop (10 فبراير 2010)

tena_tntn قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا
> شكرا*




شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (10 فبراير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> شكرا أختنا الغاليه
> 
> 
> ...



شكرااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله​


----------



## candy shop (10 فبراير 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> الهدوء يساعدني علي التركيز ... أشكر أختيارك لهذا الموضوع وليبارك الر ب هدؤك



شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## روماني زكريا (10 فبراير 2010)

فالإنسان الهادئ هو الّذي يستطيع أن يفوز بقلوب الآخرين ..

جميله جدا الجمله ده
ِ
شكرا علي تعبك ياكاندي


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 فبراير 2010)

بحب جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ الهدوء
موضوع جمييييييييييييل 
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## Critic (10 فبراير 2010)

*موضوع رائع فعلا ربنا يباركك*


----------



## dodoz (10 فبراير 2010)

نعم.. الهدوء سمة من سمات النّجاح ..
والهدوء تعبير عن شخصيّة قويّة ومتماسكة
والهدوء عنوان لإنسان واعي !

وبالعكس تماما ذلك الإنسان الّذي يفور لأتفه الأسباب, ويهيج لأسخف الأمور ..
فإنّه يعتبر إنسان ضعيف الشّخصيّة, ضعيف العقل, وضعيف الإرادة ..

فالإنسان الهادئ هو الّذي يستطيع أن يفوز بقلوب الآخرين ..
الهدوء بكل ما يعنيه من معنى قادر على صناعة العجائب, والتّأثير على النّفوس الغليظة
 أمّا الهدوء فإنّه يطفئ الغضب كما يطفئ الماء النّار ..


*ميرسى لييييكى يا ماما كاندى*
*موضوع فى غاية الروعة*
*يسوع يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*​


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2010)

أنت المسؤول عن طريقة معاملة النّاس لك   ..

.. عبّر عن غضبك, ولكن بحكمة .. فإن كان  ولابد من العتاب فبالحسنى  ..





موضوع رائع جداااا يا كاندي

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2010)

> عندما لا تسمع أي صوت يشتّتك أو يفقدك تركيزك ..
> تحاول أن تستمع للهدوء, تركّز حتّى تسمع دقّات قلبك في أذنيك..
> العقل يصفو من كل شيء, وتبدأ بالتّفكير في كل ما مرّ بك منذ الصّباح..


 
موضوع جميل جدا يا كاندى
ميرررررسى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ABANOB-FARAG (12 فبراير 2010)

هدوووووء فعلا  محتجين الهدوء علشان نسمع ربنا سط الزيطة  و الزحمة  الى فى حياتنا


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> فالإنسان الهادئ هو الّذي يستطيع أن يفوز بقلوب الآخرين ..
> 
> جميله جدا الجمله ده
> ِ
> شكرا علي تعبك ياكاندي



ميرسى لزوقك يا رومانى 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2010)

rabna mawgod قال:


> بحب جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ الهدوء
> موضوع جمييييييييييييل
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم



شكراااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2010)

critic قال:


> *موضوع رائع فعلا ربنا يباركك*



ميرسى جداااا لزوقك 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> نعم.. الهدوء سمة من سمات النّجاح ..
> والهدوء تعبير عن شخصيّة قويّة ومتماسكة
> والهدوء عنوان لإنسان واعي !
> 
> ...




شكرااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا قمر 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> أنت المسؤول عن طريقة معاملة النّاس لك   ..
> 
> .. عبّر عن غضبك, ولكن بحكمة .. فإن كان  ولابد من العتاب فبالحسنى  ..
> 
> ...




شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا كليمو
​


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا كاندى
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



شكرااااااااااااااااا ليك يا كوكو

ربنا يبارك خدمتك 
​


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2010)

abanob-farag قال:


> هدوووووء فعلا  محتجين الهدوء علشان نسمع ربنا سط الزيطة  و الزحمة  الى فى حياتنا



شكرااااااااااا ليك ابانوب 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## HappyButterfly (14 فبراير 2010)

موضوع رائع 
ميرسى لك كتير


----------



## جيلان (14 فبراير 2010)

*موضوع مهم جدا
التحكم بالاعصاب فعلا فن*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (14 فبراير 2010)

موضوع هايــــــــــــــــل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك كل خير


----------



## candy shop (30 أبريل 2010)

didi adly قال:


> موضوع رائع
> ميرسى لك كتير



شكراااااااااااااااا  لتشجيعك 

  ربنا يباركك يا قمر
​


----------



## candy shop (30 أبريل 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *موضوع مهم جدا
> التحكم بالاعصاب فعلا فن*



شكراااااااااااااااا  لتشجيعك 

 ربنا يبارك يا جيجى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (30 أبريل 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> موضوع هايــــــــــــــــل
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك كل خير



شكراااااااااااااااا  لتشجيعك 

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +Sameh+ (2 مايو 2010)

..  كن هادئا في تعاملك مع الآخرين ..  
.. واستخدم لباقتك مع المسيئين إليك  ..
.. وتكلّم بعبارات رزينة وودّية ..
.. فهذا هو أقصر الطّرق لكسب  الآخرين  ونيل إعجابهم
 _شكرا كاندى على الموضوع الجميل_​


----------



## عادل نسيم (2 مايو 2010)

*أختي كاندى*
*فكرتين بالهدوؤ ليه؟ ... بصراحة العصر الحديث أفقدنا هذا الهدوؤ ... كل حاجة حوالينا صاخبة ( فضائيات - اذاعات - تليفونات ورنينها - مصانع - ورش - كلاكسات عربيات - نداء البائعين )*
*كلام الناس في الشارع بصوت عالي يوقظني من أحلي نومة*
*أين ما أسميته الهدوؤ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## candy shop (14 يوليو 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> ..  كن هادئا في تعاملك مع الآخرين ..
> .. واستخدم لباقتك مع المسيئين إليك  ..
> .. وتكلّم بعبارات رزينة وودّية ..
> .. فهذا هو أقصر الطّرق لكسب  الآخرين  ونيل إعجابهم
> _شكرا كاندى على الموضوع الجميل_​





شكراااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (14 يوليو 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> *أختي كاندى*
> *فكرتين بالهدوؤ ليه؟ ... بصراحة العصر الحديث أفقدنا هذا الهدوؤ ... كل حاجة حوالينا صاخبة ( فضائيات - اذاعات - تليفونات ورنينها - مصانع - ورش - كلاكسات عربيات - نداء البائعين )*
> *كلام الناس في الشارع بصوت عالي يوقظني من أحلي نومة*
> *أين ما أسميته الهدوؤ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*




هههههههههههههههههههه

بعيد عن كل دول يبقى هدوء 

شكرااااااااااااااااااا  ليك يا عادل 

ربنا يوفقك
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يوليو 2010)

*ميرسي مامتي*​


----------



## grges monir (15 يوليو 2010)

*حتى الاحلام بقت دوشة كاندى بجد
كلها خبط ورزع  ههههه
الهدوء بقى شىء غير موجود فى حياتنا الا نادرا جدا
على قكرة احنا مش افتقدنا الهدوء فقط فى الشارع او الشغل او التجمعات
احتا افتقدنا الهدوء فىتعاملاتنا الشخصية اليومية
بقى الصوت العالى سيد الموقف حاليا
على قكرةانا من اصحاب الصوت العالى قوى بلا فخر*


----------



## Rosetta (15 يوليو 2010)




----------



## tamav maria (16 يوليو 2010)

ميررررررررررررسي ماما كاندي 
للموضوع الرائع 
يستحق التمييز


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ميرسي مامتي*​



شكراااااااااااااا ليكى رووكتى 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2011)

grges monir قال:


> *حتى الاحلام بقت دوشة كاندى بجد
> كلها خبط ورزع  ههههه
> الهدوء بقى شىء غير موجود فى حياتنا الا نادرا جدا
> على قكرة احنا مش افتقدنا الهدوء فقط فى الشارع او الشغل او التجمعات
> ...



وطى صوتك يا جرجس 

الصوت العالى غلط ههههههههههههه

اى خدمه
​


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2011)

netta قال:


> ميررررررررررررسي ماما كاندي
> للموضوع الرائع
> يستحق التمييز



شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك يا قمر
​


----------

